# Webcomic Idea- Native American + Anthro = Your thoughts?



## Rouko7 (Jun 14, 2011)

So. I have this idea for a comic, and it may not be completely original. I would love feedback on what you think of my ideas. Im a writer and illustrator first and I wanted to try out comic style illustration. I only have one partial example of a comic page done, but I decided I wanted try expressing this story in a comic sense instead of a few illustrations in a short story or novella.

This is my take on the first wereanimals in native American lore... I'll  have to do some research and fact finding... but here's what I came up  with.

"As a people, we were all Earth's Children. We all go to the earth in the end. Such is the way of all things. Some of us become much more though. Some become Other."

Every family line within the tribe claimed an animal totem. The totem guided them through the trials of life.

People that were very spiritual or very gifted by their totems and  passed many tests were given the ability to take a form more like that  of their totem. (Anthro)

"Moon People" was an esteemed title given in honor of their achievement.

"Otherkin" was the term used for those that lost their way among their  human relatives and gave themselves completely to their totem and the  wilderness.

My comic idea would center around the seperation between the Moon People and the Otherkin and detail the journey of one girl into womanhood and the knowledge that the Otherkin are living more spiritually and "right" with the Great Spirit. She leaves and becomes Otherkin eventually and then the story shifts in issue two to her life assimilating into their culture, which is slightly different than she is used to, and is further complicated by the ruling males and his chief advisors interest in her as a mate.

I will also touch on WHITE creatures being more in tune with their totems. These white weres are looked on as medics or priests in an already spiritual culture.

Is my idea original enough? Interesting to anyone? Would you like to see it as a webcomic? Here is a link to my drawing style.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2011)

If you just have the passion to make all pages well, then sure. I'll read.


----------



## Deo (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm honestly not here to talk about your webcomic, but the fact that you refer to yourself as an "illustrator". Not cool. You are not. Just because you can hold a pencil or you can generate not completely shitty stuff in photoshop does not warrant you "illustrator" status. Illustrators study for years to master the craft and it's demeaning that you tag yourself as one without the technique or the knowledge. >:C


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds a bit like the World of Darkness Story Arc I played in for a bit that involed people taking in Animal spirits to become them. Little that they realize that it tore the veil thin and other things began creeping out.

Oh and a little bit of Changeling. :V


----------



## Rouko7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input Zeke! I don't do any roleplaying, but that's really interesting!  

Do you think I should check it out before I start work on my story? This is what you're referring to isn't it? WoD Wiki


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2011)

Rouko7 said:


> Thanks for the input Zeke! I don't do any roleplaying, but that's really interesting!
> 
> Do you think I should check it out before I start work on my story? This is what you're referring to isn't it? WoD Wiki



Yep.

The only thing I can advise (f you already haven't), is record your base story on paper and do not be afraid of adding in conflict...even killing off characters.


----------



## Rouko7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm definitely going to write the story out at least halfway before I start doing pages. I'll probably have an outline to go by and do some concepts for chara designs as I write the storyline. 

Thanks alot for being ACTUALLY helpful


----------



## Fay V (Jun 14, 2011)

Out of curiousity did you actually research native american stories for this? If so what tribe?

If you haven't then it's probably best not to claim it as a native american thing as that's rather insulting to the culture.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 14, 2011)

Blizzard already did that in book/game form. They called their creations: Tauren.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Out of curiousity did you actually research native american stories for this? If so what tribe?
> 
> If you haven't then it's probably best not to claim it as a native american thing as that's rather insulting to the culture.



That too.
It's all fine and dandy to have tribes and such, but you also get brownie points for doing research on the different native tribes, their myths abd beliefs, and such.
Also, branch out and look up other tribal peoples and their societies..like the Gauls for instance.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 14, 2011)

@Zeke: When I try to "this" your post it says I'm not allowed, do you know why?

But yeah, I agree with Fay and Zeke, you really need to do your research before you start this. I noticed you used terms like "the tribe" and "they believe" and it made me wonder "what tribe??" There are hundreds, each with their own belief systems. Maybe you should head to the nearest reservation and see if you can talk to someone who actually _is_ native American. I took a course on Native American studies a few semesters ago and my professor (who is in the Yurok tribe council) made it clear that ntives are sick and tired of being turned into stories and comics about "tribal" and "quaint" little natives. Native Americans are not some distant ancient people who have a dead culture and religion(s). For that reason alone, I feel that you should not try to emulate their culture unless you know a lot about it and do it in a respectful manner. Furthermore, your choice to make the white animals more spiritual or better or whatever, makes me feel very uncomfortable. Just seems like a bad choice because the WHITE people destroyed this land (america) and it's people.
If you want to do a story that emulates and twists a culture/religion up to make it furry and what not then pick a DEAD culture, where there's no one left to defend their beliefs or be offended by how you distort them. Native Americans, again, DO NOT have a dead culture. It's just all smashed up and drowned but it's still there. Try the ancient Greeks, or better yet, ancient Egyptians, or any other ancient culture. Celtic, Gaelic, Roman, etc. There are lots of choices that wouldn't be insulting to a people who have already dealt with more than enough insult. It's like if I wanted to make a comic about some Christian people who each claimed that Jesus came to them as an animal each night, and each family claimed a different animal, and if you love Jesus enough and don't sin, then he'll come and turn you into a furry! Yay! See, I didn't say anything particularly insulting but I'm sure some Christians would take offense if I turned it into a real story/comic.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2011)

Spliff Kitten said:


> @Zeke: When I try to "this" your post it says I'm not allowed, do you know why?
> 
> But yeah, I agree with Fay and Zeke, you really need to do your research before you start this. I noticed you used terms like "the tribe" and "they believe" and it made me wonder "what tribe??" There are hundreds, each with their own belief systems. Maybe you should head to the nearest reservation and see if you can talk to someone who actually _is_ native American. I took a course on Native American studies a few semesters ago and my professor (who is in the Yurok tribe council) made it clear that ntives are sick and tired of being turned into stories and comics about "tribal" and "quaint" little natives. Native Americans are not some distant ancient people who have a dead culture and religion(s). For that reason alone, I feel that you should not try to emulate their culture unless you know a lot about it and do it in a respectful manner. Furthermore, your choice to make the white animals more spiritual or better or whatever, makes me feel very uncomfortable. Just seems like a bad choice because the WHITE people destroyed this land (america) and it's people.
> If you want to do a story that emulates and twists a culture/religion up to make it furry and what not then pick a DEAD culture, where there's no one left to defend their beliefs or be offended by how you distort them. Native Americans, again, DO NOT have a dead culture. It's just all smashed up and drowned but it's still there. Try the ancient Greeks, or better yet, ancient Egyptians, or any other ancient culture. Celtic, Gaelic, Roman, etc. There are lots of choices that wouldn't be insulting to a people who have already dealt with more than enough insult. It's like if I wanted to make a comic about some Christian people who each claimed that Jesus came to them as an animal each night, and each family claimed a different animal, and if you love Jesus enough and don't sin, then he'll come and turn you into a furry! Yay! See, I didn't say anything particularly insulting but I'm sure some Christians would take offense if I turned it into a real story/comic.



I am going to play devil's advocate on the "White animals" thing and say that in few tribal societies, some view white-like animals to be more spirit-like than other animals. 


But Romans have their own Werewolf story (Or greeks..), you can do research on Celthic myths, some Hindu myths, as well as Norse and such.
And I can agree on you with the Native stereotype thing. I hate it and I am Half-Native. >:/


----------



## Fay V (Jun 14, 2011)

If you just want a story with tribes, have a story with tribes. Tribes are not a native american thing, they're a hunter gatherer thing. Just try not to make it so that you're copying the noble savage colors of the wing nonsense, because it's insulting. No different than treating all chinese people like they are mr. Miagi. 

I'd say flesh this out a bit, because you are doing the noble savage thing and that's not good. It's pretty much like avatar, the bad parts. A little extra effort to make your own work (or maybe extra effort to actually learn some tribal stories) and you'll be looking at a better story with less stereotypes.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2011)

^ There's an interesting point in there ... you can have a cast of generic "native" tribes and nobody will question you, but the moment you slap a _specific_ label like "Native American" on it, people start expecting you to have _researched an actual tribe_; fail to do that and they may start crying foul.


----------



## Rouko7 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have this wonderful Native American book on totems and their meanings and such given to me by a 1/4 Native coworker. She had actually visited a few different reservations, one was here in NY but I dont know if she ever told me the name of it. I was going to base some of the ideas in the story around what each totem symbolized. The girl was going to be a horse, aka very high up there in the wisdom department. I haven't read the entire book yet, but it got the wheels turning.

I know I definitely have a lot of research to do before I start the project, and I dont want to go into it half cocked. Thank you to everyone that replied. Your thoughts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Rouko7 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll go find that book tomorrow.


----------

